# GoPro + Snowboard ..... Best Shots?



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got mine, taking it out today for the first time. I think the real thing here is if you are using this purely for you to watch and enjoy you need to make this decision yourself and shoot that way. If this is going to be for an "edit" for the public, variety and proper editing is what really matters. 

For me right now I have a helmet mount which with face outwards or back at my face, and a pole. So that will give me outward facing helmet, inward facing helmet, pole in front at varying lengths and pole behind at varying lengths. I think stupid deep pow days are best shot with the pole front, behind and the inward facing helmet. Not a ton of inward facing hemlet, but tour shit eating grin will be worth it.

Well.... just my two cents, but I have thought about this quite a bit sadly..... now if it would just snow


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What is your goal? No, really. Are you trying to create artistic videos with soundtracks? Training videos? Personal memories? Checking your form?

My favorite use of the cam is at the end of a pole, because I can see my board-work. I'm sure they're utterly boring to anyone but me.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Donutz said:


> What is your goal? No, really. Are you trying to create artistic videos with soundtracks? Training videos? Personal memories? Checking your form?
> 
> My favorite use of the cam is at the end of a pole, because I can see my board-work. I'm sure they're utterly boring to anyone but me.


Form check

Video edits

All the above. 

I'd like to put some videos together, but it gets pretty boring looking at my helmet cam videos.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Mount it on a skier friend and have them follow you. Awesome shots. :laugh:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I went boarding with some friends, but I didn't want to give up my camera. If I gave up the camera I had no helmet. That's when a GoPole would be awesome. easy to pass it off.

If my buddy had a helmet we could have traded buckets for a few runs, I these days I don't feel comfortable riding with no helmet.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

just had my gopro out today, on my helmet. Took a fall so bad on my back, it ripped off the adhesive on the mount. luckily, i was wearing a helmet, and I carried a few extra adhesive pads. (got the whole crash on recorded, along with the go pro flying in the air )


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Easto said:


> I went boarding with some friends, but I didn't want to give up my camera. If I gave up the camera I had no helmet. That's when a GoPole would be awesome. easy to pass it off.
> 
> If my buddy had a helmet we could have traded buckets for a few runs, I these days I don't feel comfortable riding with no helmet.


Wait, what? You can't unclip your camera?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Wait, what? You can't unclip your camera?


Buddy doesn't have a go pro mount on his lid I suspect..... I may have missed the sarcasm as well though.....:dunno:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a pole but mostly ride with it on my helmet, I point it down a lot so I can see my board. It's nice being able to see your board on the snow and not have to carry around a damn pole. 
I don't really make edits, it's just for memories and laughs when I wreck. Show some close buddies or family to get them interested, etc.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> just had my gopro out today, on my helmet. Took a fall so bad on my back, it ripped off the adhesive on the mount. luckily, i was wearing a helmet, and I carried a few extra adhesive pads. (got the whole crash on recorded, along with the go pro flying in the air )


A few weekends I spent an hour and half looking for my damn go pro. I didn't duck enough for a low branch and felt something jerk back.. unstrapped and poked around the trees forever looking for it. 
Recored most of it, but the battery died before I found it..


----------



## mrtoddyrs (Jan 27, 2014)

The best way to do it is do the same run over and over with your camera in different spots--helmet, board, pole, whatever--and then edit them together to look like you had 3 or 4 cameras on you. 

Like this guy says: GoPro Video Tips for Skiers and Snowboarders - VideoTov Blog


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the helmet shots. The angle is horrible. I'm not even sure what the point is of pointing it at your board... no way to can tell anything about your actual riding. The pole you can, but not helmet.

I want to see a shot with a go pro attached to the back of a boot/highback or thigh/hip. I think that would be the best for visualizing terrain without all the nonsense of your head turning and bobbing around.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'm not a fan of the helmet shots. The angle is horrible. I'm not even sure what the point is of pointing it at your board... no way to can tell anything about your actual riding. The pole you can, but not helmet.
> 
> I want to see a shot with a go pro attached to the back of a boot/highback or thigh/hip. I think that would be the best for visualizing terrain without all the nonsense of your head turning and bobbing around.


Next pow day ill do the high back and post results. Suppose to get snow starting next tuesday ish.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Next pow day ill do the high back and post results. Suppose to get snow starting next tuesday ish.


Well a pow day might not be the best for the highback shot if you get more than a few inches... get that lens covered with snow real quick.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Next pow day ill do the high back and post results. Suppose to get snow starting next tuesday ish.


Don't bother. That angles only good for hardpack n groomer shots. First ankle deep pow shot and all you'll be recording is a blackout. I have several of _those_ if you want to see them. :laugh:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Well a pow day might not be the best for the highback shot if you get more than a few inches... get that lens covered with snow real quick.


Well who the fuck rides groomers? ?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I'm not a fan of the helmet shots. The angle is horrible. I'm not even sure what the point is of pointing it at your board... no way to can tell anything about your actual riding. The pole you can, but not helmet.
> 
> I want to see a shot with a go pro attached to the back of a boot/highback or thigh/hip. I think that would be the best for visualizing terrain without all the nonsense of your head turning and bobbing around.


I don't care how it looks, I just like seeing my wrecks or bombing through trees with it pointed down on my helmet. If I ride with buddies we just film each other, I'm not serious enough to carry around a god damn pole.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I don't care how it looks, I just like seeing my wrecks or bombing through trees with it pointed down on my helmet. If I ride with buddies we just film each other, I'm not serious enough to carry around a god damn pole.


That's why I like the idea of hip/thigh angle. You don't have to stare at the board the whole time, you can catch your buddies on film while focusing on your own riding, still catch your falls, but not as bumpy as on a board.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

BigmountainMVD, i think your lead hand would really get annoying in those videos.
What about chest mount facing sideways?

I once stuck the camera to my board facing forward going down a groomer. Was an interesting video, but my favourite part is when I carved, the adhesive let go and the camera tumbled for a bit, ending up pointing at a sitting snowboarder who had this 'wtf?' look on him.

Favourite shots are with a pole or gogglestrap held by someone else. Unfortunately my wife has not yet managed to work out how to keep me in frame without me just being a spec in the distance.


----------

